# Specialissima build frameset help



## Drakester (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi

Firstly hello as I'm new to this forum having just bought my first Bianchi frame.

It's a pre owned Specialissima CV frameset (matt black with gloss black highlights) and the previous owner was running a di2 setup.

As I am putting a mechanical groupset on I seem to be missing the appropriate cable entry guides as the frameset just has the blanking plates screwed into it. 

The UK distributor and local Bianchi dealership seem to be having problems sourcing the adapters I need. 

Does anybody here have any similar experience or advice which could help me get to build complete please. This is really annoying as two tiny bits of plastic seem to be holding up getting the bike on the road.

Thanks for any advice on this, 
David


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

My new XR4 is Di2 and it came with the cable guides in a plastic bag. The bike was assembled by Texas Cyclesport in US. They are good people and if you contact them they may be able to help you find some guides for your frame. They sell a lot of Bianchi bikes.


----------



## Drakester (Jul 13, 2018)

Thanks,

Bianchi UK are sending a 'bag of bits' which will hopefully include what I need, the conversation kit that comes with a new frame is not a stocked item so hard to get hold of if a set is misplaced.

David


----------

